# WGR - Western Gold Resources



## System (29 June 2021)

Western Gold Resources is currently a wholly owned subsidiary of GWR Group Limited (GWR), a company whose principal business is iron ore production from its Wiluna West Iron Ore Project.

Western Gold through its wholly owned subsidiary Wiluna West Gold owns the Wiluna West Gold Project. Subject to the approval of its shareholders and the ASX granting approval for Western Gold to be admitted the Official List of ASX, GWR will distribute all the shares currently on issue in Western Gold on a pro rata basis to eligible GWR shareholders.

The Wiluna West Gold Project is an advanced exploration project with a combined JORC-2012 Mineral Resource of 4,570,000 tonnes at 2.0 g/t Au for 293,000 oz Au (comprised of a Measured Resource of 30,000 tonnes at 3.0 g/t Au for 3,000 oz Au, an Indicated Resource of 490,000 tonnes at 2.3 g/t Au for 36,000 oz Au and an Inferred Resource of 4,050,000 tonnes at 2.0 g/t for 254,000 oz Au), across a number of deposits. These gold deposits are located on granted mining leases and subject to a Native Title Agreement.

Western Gold's strategic objective from completing its IPO and listing on ASX is to develop the Wiluna West Gold Project, an advanced exploration project with potential to move to gold production. The funds raised under the IPO will principally be used to increase Mineral Resources and also confidence in the current Mineral Resource estimate and bring the Wiluna West Gold Project towards production.

It is anticipated that WGR will list on the ASX during July 2021.






						Home » Western Gold Resources
					






					westerngoldresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2021)

*Listing date*20 July 2021 12:00PM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://westerngoldresources.com.au/
+61 475 116 798*Principal Activities*Resource exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WGR*Capital to be Raised*$7,000,000*Expected offer close date*08 June 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. GTT Ventures and Lazarus Securities Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2021)

Day One for WGR on the bourse. Opened at 19c and bounced around, closing at its IPO price of 20c


----------



## divs4ever (23 July 2021)

looks to be too far away from profitable cash-flow for me 

 i will probably pass


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2021)

Some decent hits here. Most are pretty thin, but good grades, looks like something. Market cap just $13m ish.


----------

